# My first two Budgies i had Bluey, Buster now i have Indigo.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I thought i'd share some photo's of my past budgies. You all know the story about Bluey getting out and he came back to me. Then there is Buster he had a cancer tumor on his gland he had to have an operation to have it removed... The operation gave him 4 more months with me till he couldn't hang on anymore.. I wish i had found this wonderful form when i had Bluey and Buster. But Bluey was my first budgie he was always sick i bought him from a pet store had him for 5 years.. Then i got Buster from a Show Breeder i had Buster for 6 and a half years. I loved them so much now i have my beautiful Indigo who i adore and love so much.. Indigo is also from a Show Breeder...I loved all of my birds that i had. Bluey and Buster are now having up in heaven with my dad..Indi keeps me busy with lots of things he is so funny.

My first Budgie Bluey. 5 years Old.


Buster my second bird he was disabled when he was young.


I now have my beautiful Indigo he is 3 years old.


Thank you for stopping by..


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

You've been blessed with some really good looking birds Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Didoushkaya said:


> You've been blessed with some really good looking birds Lyn!


Thank you Dee... I was so lucky to have both of my first two birds in my life now Indigo is my life I love him.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Your first two bubs were gorgeous! And Indy is just the cherry on the cupcake, he's such a handsome man! 
Thank you for sharing your past friends with us


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Your first two bubs were gorgeous! And Indy is just the cherry on the cupcake, he's such a handsome man!
> Thank you for sharing your past friends with us


Thank you StarlingWings. Gee I never thought of Indi as a cherry on a Cupcake. But that is cute. Indi is really handsome isn't he.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Lyn. Bluey and Buster live on in Indi


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Thanks for sharing Lyn. Bluey and Buster live on in Indi


Thank you Niamhf.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Lyn! I don't think I have ever seen your first budgie Bluey, he was a gorgeous boy too. 
May Bluey and Buster continue to rest in peace.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful birds and I am sure that Bluey and Buster were such wonderful friends to you!  Indi is stunning as always! Thanks for sharing those pics Lyn.. 
May they continue to rest well with your dad up there.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Lyn, Bluey and Buster were lovely birds - so handsome! They remind me so much of previous budgies of mine. And their contented disposition is so apparent. You must miss them very much.

Of course they do live on in Indigo - you must have passed on a good deal deal of the legacy to him. Big boots for him to fill, but he has passed with flying colours! I try never to forget that they all have part of us in them, as well as what they give in return.

Fantastic pics, thank you for showing them.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Penzance said:


> Lyn, Bluey and Buster were lovely birds - so handsome! They remind me so much of previous budgies of mine. And their contented disposition is so apparent. You must miss them very much.
> 
> Of course they do live on in Indigo - you must have passed on a good deal deal of the legacy to him. Big boots for him to fill, but he has passed with flying colours! I try never to forget that they all have part of us in them, as well as what they give in return.
> 
> Fantastic pics, thank you for showing them.


Thank you Yes they gave me so much Joy and Happiness and sometimes i see things that Buster use to do that Indi does... I taught Buster to flap his wings and now Indigo does it to.. Our birds are so clever but you never forget the ones we have had... Indi has made me happy he is a very loving bird..I think that Indigo does a few things that my other birds have done it is amazing to see....



despoinaki said:


> Beautiful birds and I am sure they Bluey and Buster were such wonderful friends to you!  Indi is stunning as always! Thanks for sharing those pics Lyn..
> May they continue to rest well with your dad up there.


Thank you Despina. Indi is his normal self again being cute and funny they are wonderful little birds..



aluz said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, Lyn! I don't think I have ever seen your first budgie Bluey, he was a gorgeous boy too.
> May Bluey and Buster continue to rest in peace.


Thank you Aluz. I think this is the first time i have posted a photo of Bluey as i have only found the photo and i thought i'd share them with you...I think that Buster and Bluey are alright up there resting...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's obvious that every one of your budgies has received lots of love and attention from you, Lyn. 
The pictures are great. :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *It's obvious that every one of your budgies has received lots of love and attention from you, Lyn.
> The pictures are great. :hug:*


Thank you Deb.. You are so right I loved all of my birds I have had ....now Indi is my world and I love him so much...


----------

